# ENDING FORESKIN COPE



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

*NIGGAS HERE WILL BE 5'2 AND LOOKING LIKE THE CREATURE OF THE DEEP. B-B-BUT ITS MUH FORESKIN HOLDING ME BACK! SENSITIVITY!! 

"I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"





IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU AINT USING THAT SHIT ANYWAY

even worse, the "aesthetic" pill.
https://looksmax.org/threads/dick-aesthetic-pill.280312/https://looksmax.org/threads/the-penis-aesthetic-pill-is-ruining-me.272837/#post-4656291YOU THINK WHEN YOU'RE BALLS DEEP ANYBODY CARES WHAT YOUR DICK LOOKS LIKE?*




*thanks for reading, 26 text size because most of you are attention deficit freaks and can't read a few sentences. *

tagging copers
(@Intjcel @alriodai @ShitLife @Deliciadecu @magnificentcel @lutte @FastBananaCEO)




I predict many pages


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cope dude being circumcised fucking sucks. People who grew up uncut then got cut said the pleasure went from 100% to like 15%


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Cope dude being circumcised fucking sucks. People who grew up uncut then got cut said the pleasure went from 100% to like 15%


nigga you are the most insufferable person here. you complain about being ethnic and circumsized fucking constantly. nobody will ever even bother with your dick or you, whether your penis has skin or not shouldn't concern you. kys


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 17, 2021)

most girls don't give a shit but having foreskin is objectively better tbh, even if you think it's not you can at least have the choice of getting a circumcision under your own will


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> nigga you are the most insufferable person here. you complain about being ethnic and circumsized fucking constantly. nobody will ever even bother with your dick or you, whether your penis has skin or not shouldn't concern you. kys


So I can’t complain that jews took the most sensitive part of my dick for no fucking reason? And that it looks like the top 1/3 of my dick was dipped into acid?

Keep coping


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> So I can’t complain that jews took the most sensitive part of my dick for no fucking reason? And that it looks like the top 1/3 of my dick was dipped into acid?
> 
> Keep coping


you can complain all you want. it just makes you a little bitch

now get off my thread with your whining


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank god my parents didn't mutilate my penis


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sex still feels good even if you’re circumcised


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> you can complain all you want. it just makes you a little bitch
> 
> now get off my thread with your whining
> View attachment 933915


Shlomo is really happy with this thread goy. Keep defending literally cutting off and mutilating a baby for life


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 17, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Thank god my parents didn't mutilate my penis


I


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 17, 2021)

I love playing with my foreskin it’s so fun


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Thank god my parents didn't mutilate my penis


indeed uncircumcised is superior. but copers here have no right to say it's holding them back. total cope


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 17, 2021)

I be touching that thang no problem, even without lube.Aint cut tho


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *"I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"
> View attachment 933847
> 
> IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU AINT USING THAT SHIT ANYWAY*


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> I be touching that thang no problem, even without lube.Aint cut tho


I'm on 6mg Exemestane, cut, no lube, dryest coldest hands in existence. and I can beat that shit no problem. niggas try to blame their subhuman erections on everything


----------



## CommanderCope (Jan 17, 2021)

I haven't seen anyone claim here that it's the cause of their inceldom. They complain about the fact they are circumcised in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I'm on 6mg Exemestane, cut, no lube, dryest coldest hands in existence. and I can beat that shit no problem. niggas try to blame their subhuman erections on everything


Sounds like you got jewed at birth.it happens in good ole USA.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cope I need my foreskin back for my own pleasure I couldn't give 2 shits about what bitches prefer


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 17, 2021)

Dick aesthetics do indeed matter

Would you like eating out a gross looking pussy? Use logic.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 17, 2021)

High IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 17, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Thank god my parents didn't mutilate my penis


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jan 17, 2021)

Keep crying I'll last longer, I only want to have sex to make a girl fall in love with me then Ill chuck her out like last weeks trash


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *NIGGAS HERE WILL BE 5'2 AND LOOKING LIKE THE CREATURE OF THE DEEP. B-B-BUT ITS MUH FORESKIN HOLDING ME BACK! SENSITIVITY!!
> 
> "I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"
> View attachment 933847
> ...


you're right
it doesn't matter tbh 
women will only see your cock once you met their other requirements and by then they're horny enough to fuck you no matter what


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 17, 2021)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Keep crying I'll last longer, I only want to have sex to make a girl fall in love with me then Ill chuck her out like last weeks trash


Dark triad asf


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 17, 2021)

I watched a jewmaxed tv series once I was almost convinced I had to cut my dick foreskin tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm uncircumcised but I've had my foreskin roll back a few times so my bellend is rubbing against my boxers and it's so fucking uncomfortable. I couldn't imagine what it's like to lose sensation and for that to be normal. Even if I'm not using it, I'd kms if I woke up circumcised.


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *NIGGAS HERE WILL BE 5'2 AND LOOKING LIKE THE CREATURE OF THE DEEP. B-B-BUT ITS MUH FORESKIN HOLDING ME BACK! SENSITIVITY!!
> 
> "I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"
> View attachment 933847
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *NIGGAS HERE WILL BE 5'2 AND LOOKING LIKE THE CREATURE OF THE DEEP. B-B-BUT ITS MUH FORESKIN HOLDING ME BACK! SENSITIVITY!!
> 
> "I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"
> View attachment 933847
> ...



this is you op keep shilling for the kikes


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

theo2000izi said:


> View attachment 933958


just ignore everything I said and call me jewish theory


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2021)

How was this thread supposed to end anything?


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> just ignore everything I said and call me jewish theory


It's a joke, calm down, I know you're a good goyim


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> How was this thread supposed to end anything?


thanks for bump. keep obsessing over "penis aesthetics" faggot


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 17, 2021)

OP is right most delusional complaint there is


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 17, 2021)

Saying you're incel because you're circumcised is stupid, but it is true that sex is less enjoyable when you don't have a foreskin.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> nigga you are the most insufferable person here. you complain about being ethnic and circumsized fucking constantly. nobody will ever even bother with your dick or you, whether your penis has skin or not shouldn't concern you. kys


whats with the disrespect


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> thanks for bump. keep obsessing over "penis aesthetics" faggot



Keep coping


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Keep coping


wow. really well thought argument there. you've convinced me. I'll make a bunch of threads with you on dick aesthetics and we'll suck cocks together


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jan 17, 2021)

jfl @ you eating propeganda from a long dead fucking cereal maker that didnt want people to enjoy sex because he was a christcuck. 
I've literally never seen anyone on this forum say that they are virgin because of being circumcised. I've seen people complain about the lack of sensitivity, and that's a fair complaint, their parents mutilated their penis at birth and now they will never experience sex or masturbating like they there supposed to.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> wow. really well thought argument there. you've convinced me. I'll make a bunch of threads with you on dick aesthetics and we'll suck cocks together



OP was much worse, so not sure what I was supposed to argue about


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> OP was much worse, so not sure what I was supposed to argue about


ok then I'll explain real quick. if you're balls deep do you really think the aesthetics of your penis matter? it's a total cope. yeah a deformed dick could be a turnoff but it's a penis. it's not exactly supposed to be angelic. dick pics these days are over saturated anyway, so you can't use that as an example either. size is miles miles ahead so much that even caring about dick aesthetics is a waste of time


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> jfl @ you eating propeganda from a long dead fucking cereal maker that didnt want people to enjoy sex because he was a christcuck.
> I've literally never seen anyone on this forum say that they are virgin because of being circumcised. I've seen people complain about the lack of sensitivity, and that's a fair complaint, their parents mutilated their penis at birth and now they will never experience sex or masturbating like they there supposed to.


believe me I've talked to many many men, circumsized and uncircumsized. if you can't feel anything in your penis you have subhuman genetics and are a defect. enjoying masturbation less would be a god send for the average cumbrain anyway


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> believe me I've talked to many many men, circumsized and uncircumsized. if you can't feel anything in your penis you have subhuman genetics and are a defect. enjoying masturbation less would be a god send for the average cumbrain anyway


holy shit at the level of cope. I never said you couldn't feel anything, lack of sensitivity compared to a *normal* penis, if you need everything spelled out. 
Cope more that your penis was mutilated by your parents because of fucking Kellogs cereal mans propaganda. Your penis was mutilated and you won't be able to enjoy sex as much as a normal person would.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> ok then I'll explain real quick. if you're balls deep do you really think the aesthetics of your penis matter? it's a total cope. yeah a deformed dick could be a turnoff but it's a penis. it's not exactly supposed to be angelic. dick pics these days are over saturated anyway, so you can't use that as an example either. size is miles miles ahead so much that even caring about dick aesthetics is a waste of time



I'm not saying it's a death sentence, I'm just saying: If you can improve it, then improve it!

It's that simple


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> holy shit at the level of cope. I never said you couldn't feel anything, lack of sensitivity compared to a *normal* penis, if you need everything spelled out.
> Cope more that your penis was mutilated by your parents because of fucking Kellogs cereal mans propaganda. Your penis was mutilated and you won't be able to enjoy sex as much as a normal person would.


people try to blame everything on their subhuman dick I guess. also, keep crying for my dick lol. I can beat that shit dry, anyway, 8 times a day. I'm on fucking 6mg Exemestane and can still beat that shit plenty. maybe I can use all your tears as lube? aren't you KHHV? why do you care about sensitivity even?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> people try to blame everything on their subhuman dick I guess. also, keep crying for my dick lol. I can beat that shit dry, anyway, 8 times a day. I'm on fucking 6mg Exemestane and can still beat that shit plenty. maybe I can use all your tears as lube? aren't you KHHV? why do you care about sensitivity even?


because you're coping so fucking much and trying to make seem like having a mutilated dick is good.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

@alriodai jflreactmaxxing




stop making threads on dick aesthetics faggot


----------



## Carbon Copy (Jan 17, 2021)

Goyim, are you man enough?


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

copity cope


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> copity cope


I see my dog has come barking again. don't make me get the leash


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 17, 2021)

man if you got yours you should be thanking your lucky stars... fuck this


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I see my dog has come barking again. don't make me get the leash


circumcision is genital mutilation


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> circumcision is genital mutilation


do you need a muzzle? my dog, my abused one.


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> do you need a muzzle? my dog, my abused one.


dunno what a muzzle is


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> dunno what a muzzle is


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> im a hard coping circumcel


just do foreskin restoration


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> just do foreskin restoration


say again? couldn't hear you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> say again? couldn't hear you
> View attachment 934327


cute dog


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> say again? couldn't hear you
> View attachment 934327


you've been mutilated just accept it
im not barking but you are coping


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> you've been mutilated just accept it
> im not barking but you are coping


my dick still works fine. keep barking


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> my dick still works fine. keep barking


ok your dick still works congrats


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 17, 2021)

@maxxedfalloutdweller


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> ok then I'll explain real quick. if you're balls deep do you really think the aesthetics of your penis matter? it's a total cope. yeah a deformed dick could be a turnoff but it's a penis. it's not exactly supposed to be angelic. dick pics these days are over saturated anyway, so you can't use that as an example either. size is miles miles ahead so much that even caring about dick aesthetics is a waste of time


Nobody gives a fuck about penis aesthetics. How can you miss the point by a several dozen galaxies is beyond me. Keep on coping though, with your chopped off dysfunctional non-working penis.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 17, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about penis aesthetics. How can you miss the point by a several dozen galaxies is beyond me. Keep on coping though, with your *chopped off* dysfunctional non-working penis.


What the fuck?

@WadlowMaxxing elab on what this schizo is talking about. That's not what i've been told in the past.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about penis aesthetics. How can you miss the point by a several dozen galaxies is beyond me. Keep on coping though, with your chopped off dysfunctional non-working penis.


I have a whole kennel of dogs. all barking for me. keep crying for my functioning penis. I'll put it language you can understand WOOF WOOF


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 17, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> holy shit at the level of cope. I never said you couldn't feel anything, lack of sensitivity compared to a *normal* penis, if you need everything spelled out.
> Cope more that your penis was mutilated by your parents because of fucking Kellogs cereal mans propaganda. Your penis was mutilated and you won't be able to enjoy sex as much as a normal person would.


He's like on another dimension of coping. Literally making up shit and trying to pretend to not understand what the point of it all is. Just like how eye colour doesn't matter, etc etc. 
Guess it doesn't matter if you're good looking, rich or a star either. All you need is just a haircut and a nice personality after a tripple long shower.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

not to mention circumsized stamina mogs uncut pretty hard


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> not to mention circumsized stamina mogs uncut pretty hard


cope



Intjcel said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about penis aesthetics. How can you miss the point by a several dozen galaxies is beyond me. Keep on coping though, with your chopped off dysfunctional non-working penis.


exactly the point of circumcision btw, to install this coping mechanism


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> cope
> 
> 
> exactly the point of circumcision btw, to install this coping mechanism


bruh thats a fact,cut=less pleasure=much more stamina in bed cause you arent gonna coom in 2 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bruh thats a fact,cut=less pleasure=much more stamina in bed cause you arent gonna coom in 2 seconds


Then why don't you just finish the job and cut it off completely? Not like you care for pleasure anyway.
Jfc. I can't believe the shit I read here sometimes. The retardation has no boundaries at times. Or I guess it's just a simple cope.
Fucking cuck.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Then why don't you just finish the job and cut it off completely? Not like you care for pleasure anyway.
> Jfc. I can't believe the shit I read here sometimes. The retardation has no boundaries at times. Or I guess it's just a simple cope.
> Fucking cuck.


bro im just tryna say that when you are a baby faggot you dont choose to get your dick cut so instead of bitching you should appreciate the advantages of it


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro im just tryna say that when you are a baby faggot you dont choose to get your dick cut so instead of bitching you should appreciate the advantages of it


don't bother with him. he just likes talking to trannies on discord. he thinks he's chad and overrates himself then cries hypergamy. he's 30 too


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> don't bother with him. he just likes talking to trannies on discord. he thinks he's chad and overrates himself then cries hypergamy. he's 30 too


over


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> don't bother with him. he just likes talking to trannies on discord. he thinks he's chad and overrates himself then cries hypergamy. he's 30 too


Abused dog couldn't cope anymore, had to make this shit thread to somehow validate himself and justify, just because I've pointed out the truth.
Even though the thread makes 0 sense and has 0 arguments whatsoever. Guess the only way to cope, after all, it's a brains self protection mechanism.







Assorted pictures of op from childhood album.
This is op in the future




Don't @ me


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Abused dog couldn't cope anymore, had to make this shit thread to somehow validate himself and justify, just because I've pointed out the truth.
> Even though the thread makes 0 sense and has 0 arguments whatsoever. Guess the only way to cope, after all, it's a brains self protection mechanism.
> View attachment 934400
> View attachment 934402
> ...


his brain is damaged from the trauma of circumcision


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> his brain is damaged from the trauma of circumcision


I definitely have something wrong with me mentally but it wasn't my dick skin getting cut off


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I definitely have something wrong with me mentally but it wasn't my dick skin getting cut off


you think getting a part of you cut off as an infant doesn't affect you mentally?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Abused dog couldn't cope anymore, had to make this shit thread to somehow validate himself and justify, just because I've pointed out the truth.
> Even though the thread makes 0 sense and has 0 arguments whatsoever. Guess the only way to cope, after all, it's a brains self protection mechanism.
> View attachment 934400
> View attachment 934402
> ...


I have a whole kennel of dogs. all barking, all abused, sad, lonely. you are my biggest dog. at the top of the cage pile. my special dog, keep bumping the thread and barking for me


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> you think getting a part of you cut off as an infant doesn't affect you mentally?


why would it?lol at your iq


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> why would it?lol at your iq


jfl at YOUR iq for that


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> why would it?lol at your iq


don't bother with him. he's manlet subhuman and thinks he's chadelite. he overrates himself and cries hypergamy. @lutte hypergamy is a myth. (btw is your name supposed to be fight in french)


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> don't bother with him. he's manlet subhuman and thinks he's chadelite. he overrates himself and cries hypergamy. @lutte hypergamy is a myth. (btw is your name supposed to be fight in french)


*Blocks your path*





circumcision is gential mutilation and a barbaric practice


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2021)

*caging at the utter subhumans who have an ugly ant eater dick itt*


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> *Blocks your path*
> View attachment 934429
> 
> 
> circumcision is gential mutilation and a barbaric practice


*grabs you by the neck*





no it doesn't matter because I'm circumsized and my penis still works so it's cope


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *grabs you by the neck*
> View attachment 934432
> 
> 
> no it doesn't matter because I'm circumsized and my penis still works so it's cope


wow, your dick even works, I see we are measuring by high standards here


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *caging at the utter subhumans who have an ugly ant eater dick itt*


.


ShitLife said:


> So I can’t complain that jews took the most sensitive part of my dick for no fucking reason? And that *it looks like the top 1/3 of my dick was dipped into acid*?
> 
> Keep coping


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *caging at the utter subhumans who have an ugly ant eater dick itt*


circumcision is death for dick aesthetics don't cope


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> jfl at YOUR iq for that


sit yo ass down you just said being cut affect you mentally


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> wow, your dick even works, I see we are measuring by high standards here





> I predict many pages


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> circumcision is death for dick aesthetics don't cope


bro not even foids give a shit about that why should you as a straight male?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro not even foids give a shit about that why should you as a straight male?



he's not straight. were you not aware?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he's not straight. were you not aware?


i mean shit,cut is better for the hygiene aswell,i dont know why these dudes are tripping


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Jan 17, 2021)

I’ll be restored in the next 2-3 years. It is not easy at all. For those of you who are intact, be thankful that you were not mutilated.


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> sit yo ass down you just said being cut affect you mentally


yes, having a part of you _cut off _as an infant affects a baby mentally


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> yes, having a part of you _cut off _as an infant affects a baby mentally


bro i dont even remember that day what you mean?you didnt even have that so why are you so sure?it doesent affect shit people cut their shit even in adulthood where they can feel they pain and shit for the first days and they straight,why would a baby feel anything when he most likely wont even remember that


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *NIGGAS HERE WILL BE 5'2 AND LOOKING LIKE THE CREATURE OF THE DEEP. B-B-BUT ITS MUH FORESKIN HOLDING ME BACK! SENSITIVITY!!
> 
> "I'm so mad at my parents for circumsizing me!! I was mutilated. that's why I'm incel"
> View attachment 933847
> ...


keep coping jews cut off your dick skin
dick physiognomy pill is legit aint no bitch toucching your cut mushroom ass penis


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> keep coping jews cut off your dick skin
> dick physiognomy pill is legit aint no bitch toucching your cut mushroom ass penis


it works, I don't care. I'm asexual at this point so it's not like I want women anyway. even if that wasn't a cope, jfl if u think girls care if u cut or not


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> keep coping jews cut off your dick skin
> dick physiognomy pill is legit aint no bitch toucching your cut mushroom ass penis


why do you care bro for real?bitches themselves dont give a shit,they will fuck you regardless, if they like you that is


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> it works, I don't care. I'm asexual at this point so it's not like I want women anyway. even if that wasn't a cope, jfl if u think girls care if u cut or not


girls dont care
i think girls like cut dicks more tbh
but i think it reduces sensitivity or some shit
also your dick doesnt work its dead from aromasin nigga
while my huge 9x7 uncut cock is working gucci


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro i dont even remember that day what you mean?you didnt even have that so why are you so sure?it doesent affect shit people cut their shit even in adulthood where they can feel they pain and shit for the first days and they straight,why would a baby feel anything when he most likely wont even remember that


jfl so it doesn't matter because you don't remember it. mental development in infancy is extremely important. I guess it wouldn't matter as well if your mother beat you and left you sitting in your own shit when you were newborn?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> jfl so it doesn't matter because you don't remember it. mental development in infancy is extremely important. I guess it wouldn't matter as well if your mother beat you and left you sitting in your own shit when you were newborn?


you fucking 10 iq dumbass stop trying so hard to prove a circle is squared, im completely normal and im circumsized and yes if she beat your ass you will be traumatized and will most likely have some mental disorder which no circumsized man has(related to being cut),its completely over if you compare that to being circumsized.+ babies do remember traumas so the fact i dont remember getting my dick cut shows you it doesent affect shit and you are retarded


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> circumcision is death for dick aesthetics don't cope


have you seen uncircumcised dicks? they look ugly as fuck lol


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> have you seen uncircumcised dicks? they look ugly as fuck lol


he's manlet black eyed swine. he overrates himself then complains about hypergamy. don't waste ur time with him plz


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he's manlet black eyed swine. he overrates himself then complains about hypergamy. don't waste ur time with him plz


thanks for saving me the time, i thought he was nordic for some reason, probably because of his name


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thanks for saving me the time, i thought he was nordic for some reason, probably because of his name


he's still convinced he's "swedish" despite having eyes darker than a block of coal. oh yeah, and he's ginger. it doesn't matter anyway, you're not really Nordic if you're 5'8


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he's still convinced he's "swedish" despite having eyes darker than a block of coal. oh yeah, and he's ginger. it doesn't matter anyway, you're not really Nordic if you're 5'8


hes ginger with dark eyes? wtf went wrong


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he's still convinced he's "swedish" despite having eyes darker than a block of coal. oh yeah, and he's ginger. it doesn't matter anyway, you're not really Nordic if you're 5'8


you can have dark eyes and be Swedish...


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> he's still convinced he's "swedish" despite having eyes darker than a block of coal. oh yeah, and he's ginger. it doesn't matter anyway, you're not really Nordic if you're 5'8


lately i have been more heightpilled,im 6ft but looking at this vid i realized not even 6'4 faggots look human next to a tall mogger


look a 2:37,even tho i know thats 0.001% i still feel the mog throught the screen


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> have you seen uncircumcised dicks? they look ugly as fuck lol


I have one
Circumcised dicks look like dried meat
But maybe for some it can look better, like colvin has both BBC and BWC thanks to circumcision


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> I have one
> Circumcised dicks look like dried meat
> But maybe for some it can look better, like colvin has both BBC and BWC thanks to circumcision
> View attachment 934464


@Colvin76 thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> I have one
> Circumcised dicks look like dried meat
> But maybe for some it can look better, like colvin has both BBC and BWC thanks to circumcision
> View attachment 934464


horse coloring on the dick is a death sentence ngl funny shit caged


----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Colvin7x6


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> I have one
> Circumcised dicks look like dried meat
> But maybe for some it can look better, like colvin has both BBC and BWC thanks to circumcision
> View attachment 934464


nigga I just wanted to make a thread on why foreskin is cope and now colvin is gonna spam it talking about "superior white penises" and posting pictures of his 3inch dick ffs


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Jan 17, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> nigga I just wanted to make a thread on why foreskin is cope and now colvin is gonna spam it talking about "superior white penises" and posting pictures of his 3inch dick ffs


posting pictures of the dick of the ricecel he hired*


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> circumcision is death for dick aesthetics don't cope


you're a curry anyway. you can never hope to have any sort of remotely good aesthetics


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 18, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> you're a curry anyway. you can never hope to have any sort of remotely good aesthetics


shhhh. he still thinks he's swedish. let him keep believing


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 18, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> He's like on another dimension of coping. Literally making up shit and trying to pretend to not understand what the point of it all is. Just like how eye colour doesn't matter, etc etc.
> Guess it doesn't matter if you're good looking, rich or a star either. All you need is just a haircut and a nice personality after a tripple long shower.


I was larping about eye color the entire time. didn't I tell you?


----------



## Hector (Jan 20, 2021)

The COPE is real 

Being uncut is just SUPERIOR since you have the two options open. JFL at muslims and other mutilated cuck (the "alpha religion" hahaha")


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> not to mention circumsized stamina mogs uncut pretty hard


This is cope because with foreskin u make girl cum faster too. You spend 20 mins trying to get her to orgasm while uncut guy fks her for min and she orgasm. Uncut guy could just work on his stamina while cutcel cant do anything


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow this cope thread is alive again


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> This is cope because with foreskin u make girl cum faster too. You spend 20 mins trying to get her to orgasm while uncut guy fks her for min and she orgasm. Uncut guy could just work on his stamina while cutcel cant do anything


Don’t say that they’ll rope


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> Zakkr01_ita said:
> 
> 
> > i mean shit,cut is better for the hygiene aswell,i dont know why these dudes are tripping











Circumcision Permanently Alters the Brain – Circumcision Resource Center


The data indicated that circumcision affected most intensely the portions of the victim's brain associated with reasoning, perception and emotions.




circumcision.org





excerpt from the link if you dont want to read it:

*A neurologist who saw the results postulated that the data indicated that circumcision affected most intensely the portions of the victim’s brain associated with reasoning, perception and emotions. Follow up tests on the infant one day, one week and one month after the surgery indicated that the child’s brain never returned to its baseline configuration. In other words, the evidence generated by this research indicated that the brain of the circumcised infant was permanently changed by the surgery.*


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Wow this cope thread is alive again


keep _ßumping. idk how this got 40 reacts. i guess if you put 26 text size and a couple gifs anything works_


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> keep _ßumping. idk how this got 40 reacts. i guess if you put 26 text size and a couple gifs anything works_


.


lutte said:


> Don’t say that they’ll rope


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *caging at the utter subhumans who have an ugly ant eater dick itt*


Keep coping abdul




And daily reminder your first cousin dont want your inbred cut dick. In fact, not a single woman do.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> .


idk whaty that nigger on about. im cut and i cant use that shit 20minutes straight


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Keep coping abdul
> View attachment 954843
> 
> And daily reminder your first cousin dont want your inbred cut dick. In fact, not a single woman do.


stop posting penises on my thread you genetic defect schizo cunt


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Circumcision Permanently Alters the Brain – Circumcision Resource Center
> 
> 
> The data indicated that circumcision affected most intensely the portions of the victim's brain associated with reasoning, perception and emotions.
> ...


that sounds like utter bullshit nobody ever pointed shit at anything related to my brain + keep coping with "nobody wants a cut penis" you probably care about dicks more than foids themselves there are many that prefer cut dicks it just depends on location and whats the norm over there but i guess nothing i say matters cause i have a circumsized brain jfl


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> that sounds like utter bullshit nobody ever pointed shit at anything related to my brain + keep coping with "nobody wants a cut penis" you probably care about dicks more than foids themselves there are many that prefer cut dicks it just depends on location and whats the norm over there but i guess nothing i say matters cause i have a circumsized brain jfl


@lutte thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> YOU THINK WHEN YOU'RE BALLS DEEP ANYBODY CARES WHAT YOUR DICK LOOKS LIKE?


*They could tell they had unaesthetic dicks*


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte thoughts?





robtical said:


> Circumcision Permanently Alters the Brain – Circumcision Resource Center
> 
> 
> The data indicated that circumcision affected most intensely the portions of the victim's brain associated with reasoning, perception and emotions.
> ...


This is water. Cutting off half a babys dick causes trauma duh


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> that sounds like utter bullshit nobody ever pointed shit at anything related to my brain + keep coping with "nobody wants a cut penis" you probably care about dicks more than foids themselves there are many that prefer cut dicks it just depends on location and whats the norm over there but i guess nothing i say matters cause i have a circumsized brain jfl


I am not saying woman dont want it. I am saying uncut is better. Just from the pt that you get more pleasure. N your post is more coping that the article.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> This is water. Cutting off half a babys dick causes trauma duh


cope when you're a baby you don't give a shit about a little dick skin egtting cut off. i dont even remember yesterday so ofc i dont remember my birth jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

Some ppl on here are too big to go balls deep, so yeah, it matters. Dick cheese isn't freuqent at all.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> I am not saying woman dont want it. I am saying uncut is better. Just from the pt that you get more pleasure. N your post is more coping that the article.


but again, that just depends from point of views bro,you could argue you get more pleasure and i could argue i dont give a shit as long as i stamina mog you on avarage and that i have better hygiene with the same amount of washing as you.foids dont give a single fuck about if you are cut or not as long as she likes you and you dont have a 3 incher you are fine


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> cope when you're a baby you don't give a shit about a little dick skin egtting cut off. i dont even remember yesterday so ofc i dont remember my birth jfl


Yes im sure if your mother beat you as a newborn it wouldnt matter because you cant remember it

nigger it doesnt matter if you can consciously recall it or not


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> cope when you're a baby you don't give a shit about a little dick skin egtting cut off. i dont even remember yesterday so ofc i dont remember my birth jfl


i mean you may care at the time but i dont even remember how it was and even as a 5 year old i never even remembered


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Yes im sure if your mother beat you as a newborn it wouldnt matter because you cant remember it
> 
> nigger it doesnt matter if you can consciously recall it or not


dont remember---->didnt happen---->dont care


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Yes im sure if your mother beat you as a newborn it wouldnt matter because you cant remember it
> 
> nigger it doesnt matter if you can consciously recall it or not


bro when you get raped a kidcel you get traumatised and more likely become a fag later on what he is saying is that even with his dick cut he doesent remember shit and most importantly he clearly doesent have any psycological problem


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

its funny how these dudes are trying to force us to be traumatized when we tell them we are not "muh, just believe me bro you are traumatized cause your dick is cut"just fucking lol


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> but again, that just depends from point of views bro,you could argue you get more pleasure and i could argue i dont give a shit as long as i stamina mog you on avarage and that i have better hygiene with the same amount of washing as you.foids dont give a single fuck about if you are cut or not as long as she likes you and you dont have a 3 incher you are fine


You dont staminamog. You are coping because you are unable to cum. Uncut can always work his stamina while RETAINING that every stroke is very pleasurable. Most cutcels enjoy the orgasm, not necessarily the stroking. Not to mention, their orgasm is weak too, compared to uncut.


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> its funny how these dudes are trying to force us to be traumatized when we tell them we are not "muh, just believe me bro you are traumatized cause your dick is cut"just fucking lol


Im not saying you are traumatized. I am saying you would be better than what you are now if uncut.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> its funny how these dudes are trying to force us to be traumatized when we tell them we are not "muh, just believe me bro you are traumatized cause your dick is cut"just fucking lol


"you're mentally damaged!!!" meanwhile @lutte is 5'8 in scandinavia and probably cries himself to bed every night


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Jan 30, 2021)

why is it always the uncircumsized ppl who starts those debates and who are trying to be offensive?

circuymsized dick is extremely sensitive still so who cares if you lose 1% of pleasure if it makes you cleaner etc


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> You dont staminamog. You are coping because you are unable to cum. Uncut can always work his stamina while RETAINING that every stroke is very pleasurable. Most cutcels enjoy the orgasm, not necessarily the stroking. Not to mention, their orgasm is weak too, compared to uncut.


i cant orgasm? now thats a dumbass assumption, and yes cut does stamina mog and thats a fact just like hygiene mog is a fact keep crying while foids themselves dont even care


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

I recommend you rub coconut oil twice on your glan everyday. It dekeratinize glans and you will feel more pleasure.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

goron black said:


> why is it always the uncircumsized ppl who starts those debates and who are trying to be offensive?
> 
> circuymsized dick is extremely sensitive still so who cares if you lose 1% of pleasure if it makes you cleaner etc


facts tbh why would you even care about how another man's dick looks?giga over


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

goron black said:


> why is it always the uncircumsized ppl who starts those debates and who are trying to be offensive?
> 
> circuymsized dick is extremely sensitive still so who cares if you lose 1% of pleasure if it makes you cleaner etc


If uncut is 10/10, Cut feeling is 3/10.


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro when you get raped a kidcel you get traumatised and more likely become a fag later on


Reminds me of op


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> I recommend you rub coconut oil twice on your glan everyday. It dekeratinize glans and you will feel more pleasure.


once again i dont give a shit about that,if im tryna cum i can in less than 2 minutes but the cool part is that if i dont want to i can last as much as i feel and only after a decent amount of time i really cant stop cooming + i can wash my dick 2 minutes with only water and it will be fine vs you washing with soap and struggling to get the soap under the skin just to have a cheese smelling dick 2 days after


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Reminds me of op


I had a very pleasant childhood thank you very much


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i cant orgasm? now thats a dumbass assumption, and yes cut does stamina mog and thats a fact just like hygiene mog is a fact keep crying while foids themselves dont even care


Your stamina is because you are unable to orgasm, it takes time to build up to your orgasm due to lack of pleasure. Uncut person can RETAIN the pleasure and build stamina. Hygiene mog is cope. Uncut can clean their dick properly n its an arguement out of box. You are like saying being short framelet is better because you require less calories and it will increase your $$ savings.


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> once again i dont give a shit about that,if im tryna cum i can in less than 2 minutes but the cool part is that if i dont want to i can last as much as i feel and only after a decent amount of time i really cant stop cooming + i can wash my dick 2 minutes with only water and it will be fine vs you washing with soap and struggling to get the soap under the skin just to have a cheese smelling dick 2 days after


Why do you not understand that uncut guy can build/have stamina too?? Not to mention pleasure is retained. You legit think all uncut guys just put their dick in and cum fast. Look at uncut guys in porn, they can last.

Wow it must be so hard for you to grasp the concept of taking 1 minute to clean your dick while you are showering daily. Can you grasp that some ppl brush twice a day? Crazy right?


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> If uncut is 10/10, Cut feeling is 3/10.



did you try both to say such things? everyone is different also

there's just no point in debating, you've probably seen some anti-jewish websites and looked at 2-3 reports from people with failed circumcision so you grew some kind of a superiority complex about a part of you DICK, trying to make some people feel bad about themselves when they don't even have to.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> If uncut is 10/10, Cut feeling is 3/10.


we have an expert here you must have both dicks to make such accurate statement,cut stamina mogs by 7 points in that case so either way im fine with your argument


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I had a very pleasant childhood thank you very much


https://looksmax.org/threads/the-most-brutal-mog-ive-ever-experienced.286923/


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 30, 2021)

Stop coping with ur ugly mutilated dicks. What's natural is naturally gonna be more aesthetic how can u still cope about this shit. Yeah a lot of girls don't care BUT I CARE, FUUCK.


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I had a very pleasant childhood thank you very much


You are still a kid, and @Intjcel raped you. Thats what I meant


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Why do you not understand that uncut guy can build/have stamina too?? Not to mention pleasure is retained. You legit think all uncut guys just put their dick in and cum fast. Look at uncut guys in porn, they can last.
> 
> Wow it must be so hard for you to grasp the concept of taking 1 minute to clean your dick while you are showering daily. Can you grasp that some ppl brush twice a day? Crazy right?


i never said that you 10 iq baboon i said that ON AVARAGE cut dicks stamina mogs cause well,they have less pleasure as you clearly understand,ofc a uncut dick can last long the same way a cut dick can be vry sensitive and coom in 2 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Stop coping with ur ugly mutilated dicks. What's natural is naturally gonna be more aesthetic how can u still cope about this shit. Yeah a lot of girls don't care BUT I CARE, FUUCK.


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

goron black said:


> did you try both to say such things? everyone is different also
> 
> there's just no point in debating, you've probably seen some anti-jewish websites and looked at 2-3 reports from people with failed circumcision so you grew some kind of a superiority complex about a part of you DICK, trying to make some people feel bad about themselves when they don't even have to.





Zakkr01_ita said:


> we have an expert here you must have both dicks to make such accurate statement,cut stamina mogs by 7 points in that case so either way im fine with your argument


Read ppl who post their reviews after regrowing foreskin. If you want to try, you can try rubbing coconut oil on glan and see for yourself. It will take some months prob to dekeratinize tho. When your glan is soft n shiny pink, you will know.


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i never said that you 10 iq baboon i said that ON AVARAGE cut dicks stamina mogs cause well,they have less pleasure as you clearly understand,ofc a uncut dick can last long the same way a cut dick can be vry sensitive and coom in 2 seconds


KEEP COMPARING AVERAGE. on average, short small guys need less calories compared to tall big guys. does that mean small and short is ideal. 

No such thing as sensitive cut dick. unless you are cut mildly. AKA you retain soft glans.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Why do you not understand that uncut guy can build/have stamina too?? Not to mention pleasure is retained. You legit think all uncut guys just put their dick in and cum fast. Look at uncut guys in porn, they can last.
> 
> Wow it must be so hard for you to grasp the concept of taking 1 minute to clean your dick while you are showering daily. Can you grasp that some ppl brush twice a day? Crazy right?


man you arent understanding a word of what im saying,i didnt say that you cant wash your dick i said that with the same washing the cut dick will inevitable hygiene mog and thats just a fact since you have bacteria stuck in your skin


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

goron black said:


> did you try both to say such things? everyone is different also
> 
> there's just no point in debating, you've probably seen some anti-jewish websites and looked at 2-3 reports from people with failed circumcision so you grew some kind of a superiority complex about a part of you DICK, trying to make some people feel bad about themselves when they don't even have to.


stop arguing with these defects and go back to .net honestly


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> man you arent understanding a word of what im saying,i didnt say that you cant wash your dick i said that with the same washing the cut dick will inevitable hygiene mog and thats just a fact since you have bacteria stuck in your skin


Depends on how mch wasing u talk about. If you dont clean properly obv. Clean properly, No hygiene issue. Why is your baseline low? Are you low esteem person


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> KEEP COMPARING AVERAGE. on average, short small guys need less calories compared to tall big guys. does that mean small and short is ideal.
> 
> No such thing as sensitive cut dick. unless you are cut mildly. AKA you retain soft glans.


you really made that comparaison?its over for you iqcel, thats has nothing to do with what we are talking about if i tell you that with 1 minute of cleaning your dick will have more bacteria than mine inevitably that shows that cut dicks hygiene mog thats just the way logic works especially cause it even makes sense since you have the skin holding bacteria


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you really made that comparaison?its over for you iqcel, thats has nothing to do with what we are talking about if i tell you that with 1 minute of cleaning your dick will have more bacteria than mine inevitably that shows that cut dicks hygiene mog thats just the way logic works especially cause it even makes sense since you have the skin holding bacteria


I am showing how you are thinking. You disregard the ideal situation or potential and just go by average. Yes, poor uncut ppl. Despite cleaning properly and being clean, girls carry microscope to measure bacterias on your dick.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Depends on how mch wasing u talk about. If you dont clean properly obv. Clean properly, No hygiene issue. Why is your baseline low? Are you low esteem person


because using estremes shows the difference ofc if i say if you clean your dick 6 hours straight the comparison wouldnt make any sense since both penises will be very clean but if we use short amount of times thats where the difference is made,"low self esteem" yeah ok bro its completely over for you tbh


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> because using estremes shows the difference ofc if i say if you clean your dick 6 hours straight the comparison wouldnt make any sense since both penises will be very clean but if we use short amount of times thats where the difference is made,"low self esteem" yeah ok bro its completely over for you tbh


It doesnt even take 1 minute to clean your dick properly. 6 hours. Get your extremes out.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 30, 2021)

dick thread lol


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> It doesnt even take 1 minute to clean your dick properly. 6 hours. Get your extremes out.


look bro cut dicks are more prone to be clean than uncut for obvious rational reasons,yes you can clean it yes i can clean it yes it doesent take much but the point remains : cut dicks hygiene mog


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> look bro cut dicks are more prone to be clean than uncut for obvious rational reasons,yes you can clean it yes i can clean it yes it doesent take much but the point remains : cut dicks hygiene mog


Bald ppl are more prone to less spending on shampoo than obvious reason. yes you can clean hair with water only it doesn't take much but point remains: bald ppl mog hair ppl

Keep coping with your inability to cum or stroke in pleasure with b-b-but clean dick are more prone to be clean.

Your situation is deny evidence/logic and keep claiming to your pt


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> "you're mentally damaged!!!" meanwhile @lutte is 5'8 in scandinavia and probably cries himself to bed every night


you got me here ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Keep coping abdul
> View attachment 954843
> 
> And daily reminder your first cousin dont want your inbred cut dick. In fact, not a single woman do.


arent you arab yourself you deluded sandnigger? jfl. and wow didnt know you were this much of a faggot either, imagine having pics of dicks on your phone. we would stone you.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> I have one
> Circumcised dicks look like dried meat
> But maybe for some it can look better, like colvin has both BBC and BWC thanks to circumcision
> View attachment 934464


god it looks horrible and painful.


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you really made that comparaison?its over for you iqcel, thats has nothing to do with what we are talking about if i tell you that with 1 minute of cleaning your dick will have more bacteria than mine inevitably that shows that cut dicks hygiene mog thats just the way logic works especially cause it even makes sense since you have the skin holding bacteria


Having bacteria on your dick isn't a bad thing, it's supposed to be that way, we have bacteria everywhere on and inside of our bodies that we live in symbiosis with


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> Bald ppl are more prone to less spending on shampoo than obvious reason. yes you can clean hair with water only it doesn't take much but point remains: bald ppl mog hair ppl
> 
> Keep coping with your inability to cum or stroke in pleasure with b-b-but clean dick are more prone to be clean.
> 
> Your situation is deny evidence/logic and keep claiming to your pt


10 iq comparison cause while bald people indeed spending mog hair people on shampoo the comparison is insanely low iq cause the advantages that come from having hair make up for the spending part since you will be more attractive,more youthful and whatnot but it doesent work on dicks since uncut dicks have nothing to make up for that,while we stamina mog and hygiene mog you only mog in pleasure which again is tied in the stamina argument which automatically makes that argument too subjective so what we are left with is the fact that we hygiene mog you and dont even say the "strange brain" and "traumatized" argument cause its utter bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> you got me here ngl


Is he right?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you really made that comparaison?its over for you iqcel, thats has nothing to do with what we are talking about if i tell you that with 1 minute of cleaning your dick will have more bacteria than mine inevitably that shows that cut dicks hygiene mog thats just the way logic works especially cause it even makes sense since you have the skin holding bacteria


bhai no need to argue with inferior cocks, cut > uncut


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> Having bacteria on your dick isn't a bad thing, it's supposed to be that way, we have bacteria everywhere on and inside of our bodies that we live in symbiosis with


yes but the bacteria on the dick arent the same type of good bacteria we have,thats why uncut have more chances of carrying dick infections


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Is he right?


wrt?


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 30, 2021)

dafuq is this thread


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> dafuq is this thread


one big cope from the cutcels


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> wrt?


@WadlowMaxxing


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> dafuq is this thread


ignore it im just shitposting


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> yes but the bacteria on the dick arent the same type of good bacteria we have


Proof?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof?


proof is that while the bacteria he is talking about is innocent the bacteria on the uncut dick increases the chances of having infections


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> arent you arab yourself you deluded sandnigger? jfl. and wow didnt know you were this much of a faggot either, imagine having pics of dicks on your phone. we would stone you.


 I am not arab. I am couldn't muster courage to delete pics of you from my phone.


Zakkr01_ita said:


> yes but the bacteria on the dick arent the same type of good bacteria we have,thats why uncut have more chances of carrying dick infections


Keep coping with chance


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> proof is that while the bacteria he is talking about is innocent the bacteria on the uncut dick increases the chances of having infections


Proof?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> I am not arab. I am couldn't muster courage to delete pics of you from my phone.
> 
> Keep coping with chance


you are low iq stfu


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> Proof?











How does male circumcision protect against HIV infection?







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

robtical said:


> I am not arab. I am couldn't muster courage to delete pics of you from my phone.
> 
> Keep coping with chance


so you stole someone elses username then? jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> one big cope from the uncutcels


fixed


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> How does male circumcision protect against HIV infection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only gays get hiv anyway so irrelevant


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2021)

I wish every day I wasn't cut at birth 

no wonder i feel so indifferent to sex


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> 10 iq comparison cause while bald people indeed spending mog hair people on shampoo the comparison is insanely low iq cause the advantages that come from having hair make up for the spending part since you will be more attractive,more youthful and whatnot but it doesent work on dicks since uncut dicks have nothing to make up for that,while we stamina mog and hygiene mog you only mog in pleasure which again is tied in the stamina argument which automatically makes that argument too subjective so what we are left with is the fact that we hygiene mog you and dont even say the "strange brain" and "traumatized" argument cause its utter bullshit


Bald ppl shouldnt even shampoo. Wtf is that cope. Uncut dick mogs in pleasure for both you and the guy. Stamina is something uncut guy can work on if he cums fast, cleaning properly doesnt even take a minute. The negative of uncut is personal habit and can be worked of. Negatives of cut, you cant do much. 

Why dont you understand your stamina is just lack of pleasure? And uncut dick make girl orgasm more easily aka not even necessary to last long when he still could.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> How does male circumcision protect against HIV infection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*>.gov



*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I wish every day I wasn't cut at birth
> 
> no wonder i feel so indifferent to sex


now we have found the root cause of your social awkwardness, you fell for uncut hypno


----------



## lutte (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> fixed


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> *>.gov
> 
> 
> 
> *


just fucking lol nice joke tbh but its true i just couldnt find the others cause there were multiple studies i just linked the first shit i found tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 30, 2021)

Uncut gang here  Only issue I’ve had is friction on the frenelum (can’t spell) when the head is dry. I lose erection temporarily 

Other then that I can last at least an hour without coomin

You guys just grip your dick too hard when you jerk off that’s why you coom fast lol


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I wish every day I wasn't cut at birth
> 
> no wonder i feel so indifferent to sex


you feel indifferent cause you are not happy with your situation and many chads dont give a shit about sex cause it loses value in their eyes since they fuck so much,chad cope tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Uncut gang here*  Only issue I’ve had is friction on the frenelum (can’t spell) when the head is dry. I lose erection temporarily
> 
> Other then that I can last at least an hour without coomin
> 
> You guys just grip your dick too hard when you jerk off that’s why you coom fast lol


im sorry 😭 and i think its spelled frenulum, so you were close tbj


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im sorry 😭 and i think its spelled frenulum, so you were close tbj


Tbj?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 30, 2021)

Reminder


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Uncut gang here  Only issue I’ve had is friction on the frenelum (can’t spell) when the head is dry. I lose erection temporarily
> 
> Other then that I can last at least an hour without coomin
> 
> You guys just grip your dick too hard when you jerk off that’s why you coom fast lol


well consider yourself lucky faggot,but also during sex there are many cut coomers not only jerking off but most cut people have no issues cooming the people that do are those that get their dick cut in adulthood those are the ones that struggle for real cause they lose all their sensitivity and they arent used to it


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

stop bumping this thread i was jsut trying to piss people off one time fuck this is gonna go on for like 10pages


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> stop bumping this thread i was jsut trying to piss people off one time fuck this is gonna go on for like 10pages


thats good for you bruh doesent that reputationmaxx your profile?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Tbj?


meant to say tbh, sorry lol it was a typo 😊


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *caging at the utter subhumans who have an ugly ant eater dick itt*


*The top of your scalp looks like it was circumcised too *


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 30, 2021)

I mean, just look at which people are mutilating their children : some blacks, Muslims, Jews + Americans (because of jews) and Koreans (because of Americans).
Speaks for itself.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I mean, just look at which people are mutilating their children : some blacks, Muslims, Jews + Americans (because of jews) and Koreans (because of Americans).
> Speaks for itself.


you are a brocel and i like you but why do you care if someone is cut tbhngl?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you are a brocel and i like you but why do you care if someone is cut tbhngl?"mutilated"oh man


That's child mutilation.
I don't have anything against cutcels though.
I just think that parents and doctors should think a bit more about doing this kind of unnecessary surgery.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 30, 2021)

It's not like cutting your hair or getting a tattoo. It will affect the most sensitive part of your body for the rest of your life.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I mean, just look at which people are mutilating their children : some blacks, Muslims, Jews + Americans (because of jews) and Koreans (because of Americans).
> Speaks for itself.


racist+imagine caring this much about dick skin, and at that, bringing race into it. kys stop bumping this bait thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you are a brocel and i like you but why do you care if someone is cut tbhngl?


hes coping with his ugly dick bro let him


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> It's not like cutting your hair or getting a tattoo. It will affect the most sensitive part of your body for the rest of your life.


some do it for religion or cultural norm i can understand you not agreeing with that but why do uncutcels think having a cut dick is the end of the world?cutcels can fuck and coom just fine and 99.9% of them dont even remember that day


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes coping with his ugly dick bro let him


dont do the same mistake he is doing then bhai,there is no ugly or wrong dick some people are cut some arent and we should let foids choose which one they prefer


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> dont do the same mistake he is doing then bhai,there is no ugly or wrong dick some people are cut some arent and we should let foids choose which one they prefer


bhai these uncut fags know girls love cut cocks, thats why their inferiority complex keeps having them crying for our beautiful cocks (no homo)


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bhai these uncut fags know girls love cut cocks, thats why their inferiority complex keeps having them crying for our beautiful cocks (no homo)


just fucking lol tbh to be fair it depends here in europe being cut is weird and foids are not used to seeing our dicks but the reason i find this shit funny is that even when they do they dont give half the shit these dudes do,meanwhile in usa they legit prefer cut dicks cause its the norm


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bhai these uncut fags know girls love cut cocks, thats why their inferiority complex keeps having them crying for our beautiful cocks (no homo)





Zakkr01_ita said:


> just fucking lol tbh to be fair it depends here in europe being cut is weird and foids are not used to seeing our dicks but the reason i find this shit funny is that even when they do they dont give half a shit these dudes do,meanwhile in usa they legit prefer cut dicks cause its the norm


Imagine caring about what a woman thinks about your cock aesthetics ,you utter coping cucks


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> just fucking lol tbh to be fair it depends here in europe being cut is weird and foids are not used to seeing our dicks but the reason i find this shit funny is that even when they do they dont give half the shit these dudes do,meanwhile in usa they legit prefer cut dicks cause its the norm



trust me when they get a cut cock they will prefer those, girls that have had both say they prefer cut, and not just because of the way it looks jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Imagine caring about what a woman thinks about your cock aesthetics ,you utter coping cucks


i guess you looksmaxx for guys then you giga faggot?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Jan 30, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Imagine caring about what a woman thinks about your cock aesthetics ,you utter coping cucks


the fuck you want fag?who even talked to you or said i care about what they think?i dont give a shit about this whole shit thats my point, but if someone should judge dicks thats up to the foids imo


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes coping with his ugly dick bro let him


Yeah sure I'm the one coping.
What next? People with hair wishing they were bald?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Yeah sure I'm the one coping.
> What next? People with hair wishing they were bald?


yes, look at jason statham etc, people say hes more attractive nowadays


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 30, 2021)

lutte said:


> wow, your dick even works, I see we are measuring by high standards here


Haven't caged this hard in weeks


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i guess you looksmaxx for guys then you giga faggot?


I don't need to looksmax bc I'm already 5.5 psl +, also you're literally the one calling other guys' dicks ugly .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 30, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I don't need to looksmax bc I'm already 5.5 psl +, also you're literally the one calling other guys' dicks ugly .


i know you have an ugly ass dick too and thats why youre barking for like the pajeet dog you are


----------



## Jack Storm (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank god. Im intact but it gets a bit tight too sometimes. Have to stretch it once in a while.


----------

